# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  today pros dont look dry enough

## vector

It looks that today athletes look less dry than in the past. They hold more water, look bloated and don't show as many striations as in the past.

Do you agree? It this because of the drug test they have to do?

----------


## berry

check out the iron man please, urgent
if they arnt dry i am a frog

----------


## dane26

alot of guys were off at the olympia....they'll make efforts to dry out for future events.

----------


## BigDude

I have to agree with Vector. I never understood, why everybody's saying todays athletes have superior condition. In mass, yes, in condition, competitors in the 80's looked really sharp. Sure, guys are a lot bigger these days, but softness seems to be the price. Very few have mastered getting ripped and having mass, such as Ronnie Coleman.

----------


## Mr. Trenton

I agree with ya BigDude. I have all the Olympia competitions on video from 1980 with Arnold's comeback win until 2001. And the thing that I have noticed on all of them is that like you said the bodybuilders now have more mass, but the bodybuilders in the 80's were very well defined compared to most bodybuilder's these days when it comes to competitions. People may disagree with me, but that's just my opinion.

Mr. Trenton

----------


## Kid Shred

My guess is that today's pros are so high on the androgens , that it's hard to flush all the water out, even with "help".

It's not like the judges are lookin' for rip anymore anyway, but don't get me started...........

----------

